# Roubo workbench



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

After much frustration of working on a "knocked together" bench I decided to make a proper one which led the question, which design/model to go for. I read about every article I could get my hands on on the subject but it was a book by chriostopher Schwartz *[spelling]? that led me towards this one. It truly is a bench that works with you rather than against. I'm Irish and believe it or not am limited to good quality timber so this is made from 4x2 construction grade with a 2x1 section of mahogany in the leg vise and sliding dead man just to break the look of it. I decided to add the drawers at a later date, the faces of which are pine veneered mdf I had off-cuts off. Seen as the bench itself way's a tonne never mind all the planes and tools held within it, the flip down castors are A welcome edition . Anything to save the back! Haha


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Conor,
Looks like a good solid piece with some style to it also. Now let's see some project made with it.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice job. 

I built my "Roubo" a year ago also based on Christopher Swartz. I can't imagine a better bench for hand tools. There is nothing I would change.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry for the dumb question, but I'm new. What is the "sliding dead man" for?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice bench. I bet there's no wiggle in it while planing. Flip down casters, great idea, but how do you lift it to set the casters? Loaded up it has to be heavy. The sliding deadman is a neat feature. The tall front vise makes me think of door making.

I like the use of available materials. I heard in Ireland, most lumber is shipped in, with a nice fee tacked on.


----------



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the comments folks, it is nice to hear good things about your work! The sliding deadman provides support for longer pice's being held in the legvise. You can drop a peg in the corresponding hole or use a holdfast to pinch it against the front. You should check out the video's on you tube on the roubo, does a great job explaining all the features! yeah planing is sweet on her, it doesn't budge. As for the castors I just lift one end at a time and kick them into place, I gained some beefy shoulders working in the "boom" time in construction haha. I'm not sure about all timber being imported but it's a shame for a country that was once 100% forest you cannot buy ready available hardwoods. You guys don't know how lucky you are ;-). By the way if anyone else here is from Ireland and could provide me with a good source I would appreciate it. Thanks again!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a gorgeous bench and it sure does look sturdy. Fantastic job on the construction of it. I've wanted a bench for years, but just don't have the room in my shop. I'm in the process of redesigning the layout to see if I can make some space. Beautiful work.


----------



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks kenbo! If I'm honest it doesn't really belong in my shop either seen as it's only 20x8 with a lean to roof going from 8foot to just about 6foot at the wall the bench is up against haha. What size do you work from? I'm sure you can arrange something to get a nice bench in there. I had to make mine 6foot long because I just couldn't move 8 foot around enough for me to be able to change layout as often as I need in such a small space. I would add that if your space allows it go with 8 foot length as a minimum! Not having the extra length on mine is a major drawback. I read a good rule off thumb somewhere which goes " a bench can not be too long but can be too wide and too high" or something like that! Thanks again.


----------

